# Help for Assignment



## toh_yxes (Nov 6, 2009)

I have an English assignment, where I need to make a back cover for three games, but they must be in the thriller genre.
We need to have a front cover for each, which is quite weird as we got it today, and its due in two days. The thriller genre as in, This , so its quite hard to do both in one night. One is named Thrillride, another Thrill'n'Kill House, and the last one is called Stuck Between Bullets.
Would it be possible, pretty please, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 for someone to maybe make a cover for all of these, or just Stuck Between Bullets. PLEASE. 
Two reasons why:
Its due in two days, and we received it today, making it nearly IMPOSSIBLE for us to do it, while juggling work and school.
The other reason is none of us are good with Photoshop.
The games are made for PS3. 
SOMEONE PLEASE HELP. :S


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 6, 2009)

So your saying you want to create a boxart?


----------



## Brocktree (Nov 6, 2009)

Most possibly.


----------



## toh_yxes (Nov 6, 2009)

yeah i need to create boxarts. and going with my "expertise in photoshop" (note the sarcasm) its quite hard. :S two days isnt enough for a group of amateurs to make 3 boxarts. :S


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 6, 2009)

toh_yxes said:
			
		

> yeah i need to create boxarts. and going with my "expertise in photoshop" (note the sarcasm) its quite hard. :S two days isnt enough for a group of amateurs to make 3 boxarts. :S


Well let me tell you something.
Theres this nice free web-app called ''Splash up''.
http://www.splashup.com/
Its a nice free little clone of Photoshop and it has a simple UI and is easy to get used too.
Also, i go on this small community called VGBoxArt. I've been there for two years and it has a massive amount of tutorials.
This one will help you know how to use Splash Up
http://vgboxart.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15218

Hope this helps!


----------



## toh_yxes (Nov 6, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> toh_yxes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




woah thanks for the help. that looks like a cool program. and the tut is quite good, tho now i need to find a ps3 cover template instead of ds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



anywayz, thanks for your help, much appreciated.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 6, 2009)

Poof, Here's a PS3 Template
http://vgboxart.com/download.php?id=651


----------



## toh_yxes (Nov 6, 2009)

yay thanks. better start working on it. and how long does it usually take to load?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 6, 2009)

toh_yxes said:
			
		

> yay thanks. better start working on it. and how long does it usually take to load?


Take what to load?


----------



## toh_yxes (Nov 6, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> toh_yxes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Doesn't matter, ive got it now. Really, thanks for the help. We're making some good progress.


----------



## Edgedancer (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck. Make sure you show us the finished results.


----------



## toh_yxes (Nov 6, 2009)

Well they arent going to be very good, but we're doing much better than I expected. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I will definitely post them up when we are done.


----------

